# Looking for aa Good Air Quality Monitor for the Shop



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

I have dust and air filtration in my shop to keep things clean and so I don't have to leave my mask on all the time, but no real idea when it's safe to have it off while working. I want to get a sensor to keep in the shop to measure the dust in the air so I know when I need to have my mask on.

I found this simple meter on Amazon that will also connect with my phone, which is a nice bonus to know when the air is clear and I can come back and turn off the air filter. I've been told it's good to have one on a wood shop that can detect particulate matter of 10 microns as well as 2.5, which most sensors are limited to.

https://www.amazon.com/Qingping-Monitor-Compatible-Temperature-Humidity/dp/B092HK4BB1/ref=sr_1_5?crid=301JM0I0TGGG&keywords=pm2.6+meter+pm10&qid=1647624561&s=industrial&sprefix=pm2.6+meter+pm10%2Cindustrial%2C56&sr=1-5

I would like to know if anyone has any experience with this product, or your own favorite air quality monitor in your shop. I would buy something off the shelf rather than take a lot of time building something, unless these kind of monitors are generally considered to not be up to the task for monitoring air quality of a typical wood shop.

Thanks.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

That thing would be beeping all day long….


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

I have this one
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DL1M46J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and it works well except I have it hard wired by my table saw and even with two ceiling mounted air filters pushing air around my 30×30 shop I think I need like 4 of them. I can be on the other side of the shop at the belt sander and dust is flying but it doesn't register much on the meter across the shop. I was surprised at how local the problem is. This is in a one-man shop.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

> I have this one
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DL1M46J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> and it works well except I have it hard wired by my table saw and even with two ceiling mounted air filters pushing air around my 30×30 shop I think I need like 4 of them. I can be on the other side of the shop at the belt sander and dust is flying but it doesn t register much on the meter across the shop. I was surprised at how local the problem is. This is in a one-man shop.
> 
> - Ruscal


I looked at that one too. I like that its a bit cheaper and could potentially be setup up for other functions like automating the air filter, but I don't think I'd ever take the time to set something like that up, and I like the remote access of the other unit. 
My shop is basically one 12' wall of my garage and the only time I would be without my mask for more than a minute is when I'm at my bench right next to the monitor.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

I have the same one as Ruscal and it works well. I have several others that use the same or similar sensors (Plantower PMS5003, PMS7003, PMSA003) that are set up to record data. It's a good sensor family.

I agree that PM10 is the important number for wood dust. PM2.5 misses the bulk of the particle size distribution produced by woodworking operations.

The Qingping unit looks like it will do a good job for you. I much prefer having the data saved for future study rather than being distracted with getting a dust reading while using a power tool.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

You are missing the point about PM10 vs 2.5. 
You will have PM2.5 particles present in the wood shop. And it is the smallest particles that are not visible to your eye that are the most dangerous to your lungs.

Check out this article, 
https://thehomewoodworker.com/woodshop-dust-control/

Monitor all you want, but we should all be wearing a mask pretty much all the time. 
And I am very guilty of not wearing mine often enough, or long enough while in the shop. 
I have actually been seriously considering a PAPR. And never really gave it a thought to mechanical monitor for the dust. Since it is known that it is almost always present.

A small part of that article mentions sweeping the shop at the end of the day. 
While I may have the overhead filter running, I don't remember the last time I still had a dust mask on while sweeping. 
So my dumb a.. protected my lungs while that router was running, but later on when I was sweeping up, stirring up the micro fine dust that I can not see. No mask.


----------



## WilsonLR (Oct 21, 2021)

What did you end up getting and how is it?


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

I recommend you buy Dylos. I have a cheapy I bought on Amazon and it was pretty useless. The Dylos is (I think) known as state of the art for low priced air quality meters. It has a little fan that pulls in air so it can estimate contaminants per cubic foot, the cheapy does not have a fan, it just measured the air that drifts into it. Dylos will tell you which machines are problems or not. It will measure contaminates created on other side of my shop. And importantly, after you have polluted the air, you will know when it is safe to remove your mask. You can see how long your filters or exhaust fan take to clean your shop air. I bought the DC1100 standard for about $200. They make a pro model for another $80 or so that measures smaller particles but I couldn't justify the added cost.


----------

